# Synthetic oil stabiliizers useful or a waste of money?



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey guys! just wondering if any of you have ever used a synthetic oil stabilizer like this:

http://www.lucasoil.ca/products/prod...cat=Automotive

If there claim is true that it can assist in keeping oil temperatures down and assist in maintaining the viscosity of the oil, then that might be a plus side for the MKV 2.5l engines. primarily with regards to the timing chain issues that are begining to arise as more and more MKVs are hitting 100,000km(60,000mi) I was thinking that maybe the lower oil temps and consistent viscosity will assist in reducing the possibility of the chains expanding/warping and possibly the added/consistent lubrication will help slow down the rate of deterioration of the plastic guides. This is all theoretical as I am definately not a mechanic and am just exploring different options that can possibly delay the changing of my timing chain and guides or from falling victim to a failed timing chain like some of the other members on this forum. Don't get me wrong, as of right now my car runs immaculately (knock on wood), but like we all know every engine has its tolarences, and sometimes premptive action is the cheapest way of keeping that engine from hitting those tolarances! Just looking around for some words of wisdom!


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Schwarz_Jetta said:


> Hey guys! just wondering if any of you have ever used a synthetic oil stabilizer like this:
> 
> http://www.lucasoil.ca/products/prod...cat=Automotive
> 
> If there claim is true that it can assist in keeping oil temperatures down and assist in maintaining the viscosity of the oil, then that might be a plus side for the MKV 2.5l engines. primarily with regards to the timing chain issues that are begining to arise as more and more MKVs are hitting 100,000km(60,000mi) I was thinking that maybe the lower oil temps and consistent viscosity will assist in reducing the possibility of the chains expanding/warping and possibly the added/consistent lubrication will help slow down the rate of deterioration of the plastic guides. This is all theoretical as I am definately not a mechanic and am just exploring different options that can possibly delay the changing of my timing chain and guides or from falling victim to a failed timing chain like some of the other members on this forum. Don't get me wrong, as of right now my car runs immaculately (knock on wood), but like we all know every engine has its tolarences, and sometimes premptive action is the cheapest way of keeping that engine from hitting those tolarances! Just looking around for some words of wisdom!


Todays motor oils are designed very well. Adding that junk is only going to do one thing. Dilute the motor oil chemistry that oil companies invest millions in R=D in to make.

VW 502 speced oil is fantastic oil. Use any oil that meets your VW spec. 

The early MKV 2.5L timing chain tensioner and sprocket issues are design flaws. Not lubrication failures. 

And the failure rate is not really that high anyway. I would not worry.

And I would strongly discourage the use of "oil stabilizers". There is nothing to fix when you use quality oil.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Look up the lab run from LOS. IT'S NOTHING BUT GREASY SLOP IN A $8 BOTTLE.

There are so many great oils on the market. 

If you want a recommendation for a 2.5 with some miles, look at Mobil 1 High Miles 10w-30.

Dino oil at 5k is fine too. Pick one and forget about it.


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

biggs88 said:


> Todays motor oils are designed very well. Adding that junk is only going to do one thing. Dilute the motor oil chemistry that oil companies invest millions in R=D in to make.
> 
> VW 502 speced oil is fantastic oil. Use any oil that meets your VW spec.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response Biggs! Definately answered my question! :beer:


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Unless listed all are 'Zero'

Lucas Virgin
TBN - 0.1
Visc - 615.3
FP - 435
Calcium - 3
Magnesium - 1
Phosphorus - 4
Zinc - 2

:facepalm:


----------



## uNclear (Aug 30, 2011)

:what:

:screwy:


----------

